

Redesigned: Facebook Logout Button - bokardo
http://bokardo.com/archives/redesigned-facebook-logout-button/

======
sellandb
This article comes off as being both disingenuous and a significant
exaggeration of what is actually happening here. I think that saying that
"Facebook doesn't actually log you out" is overstating what is actually
happening here. The fact is that Facebook is collecting analytics on your
browsing habits when you visit sites that have any of their integration on
them, regardless of whether you are currently "logged in" to Facebook or not.
We are conveniently ignoring the fact that any number of other sites,
including Google, collect the same information everyday, but we are suddenly
enraged at Facebook.

Saying that they are not logging you out is incorrect, they are logging you
out of Facebook, they are turning off integration, they are preventing
websites that use integration from collecting your info. What they are not
doing is ceasing their data collection. At this point I think people need to
understand that this (analytics, whether used for good or for evil) is a very
regular activity on the internet and move past using hyperbole to try and
attack the companies that use it.

</rant> I am just tired of hearing everyone bitch and moan every time x
company touches their interface.

~~~
RexRollman
I know what you are saying, and you are correct, but average people do not
expect Facebook to be able to track their movements when they are logged out.

